# Anyone know ?



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

where i can get a good quality canvas print of a photo ? i have looked online and i'm liking the look of canvas4life but i'm a bit wary getting one done online as you can't see any finished canvas' anyone had one done by them or anyone else ?

pam xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We had a canvas done by a local photographer called Anne Bennison for Paul's mum and dad and it was excellent.  

I don't know if she would be able to help but I can pass you her number if it helps.  I am sure she could help and post it out. 

T xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks T, that would be great. if you don't mind me asking, how expensive is it ? the size i want will cost about £60 from max spielman and £45 from canvas4life but obviously there is p&p on top of the latter one  

pam xx

P.s this is the pic i want doing, it's one of my doggy who passed away in april


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you tried www.photobox.co.uk  
I've had a few things from them and there products are lovely.
Pam- sorry about your doggy.  XxX

/links


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks hun i'll check that link out later when ds has gone to bed  

pam xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I think we paid a bit more than that but we had seprate picures done of all the  kids and grandkids and then had it all displayed as differant pictures on 1 canvas, IYKWIM. 

I will PM you her number now.  She is very, very good though. 

T xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The best one I saw was ordered fron Next. Its on their website how to do it. Quite cheap too.

Its a lovely picture


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

My friend had a lovely one done at Snappy Snaps!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

LadyLottie said:


> The best one I saw was ordered fron Next. Its on their website how to do it. Quite cheap too.
> 
> Its a lovely picture


OMG !!! Thankyou hun i didn't realise next did them  i have just ordered it through them and it's only cost me just short of £34  i can't wait for it to arrive but i'm not allowed to see it as it's an xmas pressie of dh so he's going to keep it under wraps until christmas morning   

thanks everyone, thanks T for your pm hun 

pam xx


----------



## jules76 (May 19, 2008)

Hi there,

We used www.4memories.co.uk and were really impressed with the service, quality of the prints and they are a brilliant price.  We got 2 large prints (?A3 size ones) for under £60.  Like you we were abit wary but were really pleased and recommend them to lots of friends/family now.

Jules x

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I hope its lovely hun. My friend Millie had one of her wedding photos done. We didn't expect too much as it was so cheap but when it arrived - gorgeous  

xxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

jules76 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We used www.4memories.co.uk and were really impressed with the service, quality of the prints and they are a brilliant price. We got 2 large prints (?A3 size ones) for under £60. Like you we were abit wary but were really pleased and recommend them to lots of friends/family now.
> 
> Jules x



Glad you said that, i've just ordered 2 from them too!


----------

